# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  liste droulante qui liste les variables de ma table PostgreSQL

## salmahanae

Bonjour,
J'ai fait la partie programmation (programme qui fait rgression linaire...) et je suis dans la phase de cration d'interface ou j'ai besoin d'une liste droulante, qui liste toutes les variables d'une table qui se trouve dans une base de donnes PostgreSQL ,mais je ne sais pas comment faire. J'ai une autre question, qu'est ce que vous me conseiller comme bibliothque parce que je suis dbutante.
Merci d'avance.

----------


## deusyss

Bonjour salmahanae,

Cot module, je te conseile PSYCOPG, qui fonctionne a merveille avec PostgreSQL.

Ct liste droulante, voici l'algorithme  suivre (a peu prs):

Interrogation BDD
Recuperation du curseur sous forme de liste
Pour chaque enregistrement, insertion dans la combobox

Sous quel IHM developpes tu? GTK, QT, TK, ...? Et quel OS?

----------


## salmahanae

Bonjour,
Merci pour votre rponse; en fait je travaille sur Windows et je ne sais pas quelle bibliothque utilis pour le dveloppement des interface et d'ailleurs moi aussi j'utilise le module psycopg2 pour accder  la base PostgreSQL via Python.
Concernant l'algorithme; est ce que vous pouvez m'expliquer autant mieux? est ce que je fait des requtes sql ou quoi exactement

Merci d'avance

----------


## deusyss

Bonjour,

Pour l'IHM tout depend de ce que tu souhaite. Personellement je developpe en GTK. Tu peut galement dvelopper en TK (natif python), en QT, WX, ... Le mieux pour toi est de te renseigner pour te faire ta propre ide et choisir ce que tu dsires vraiment comme type d'IHM.

Si tu dsire uniquement une IHM basique, je te conserillerais de partir sur TKINTER, sinon plus sur GTK qui est un peu plus volu. Ensuite au dessus, wx, et encore a dessus QT (plus pour le ct agrable aux yeux de l'IHM).


Concernant la liste droulante, tu commence par crer ta combobox, puis tu interroges ta base, puis tu stockes tout dans une liste (un fetch de curseur). Ensuite, via un for, pour chaque enregistrement, tu cr une entre dans ta liste droulante (ou combobox en anglais).

N'hesite pas si tu veut plus d'info

----------


## salmahanae

Je suis dbutante dans les interfaces et d'ailleurs je ne sais comment faire a?
est ce que je pourrai faire l'interface graphiquement via boite a outils ou je dois coder a . Aussi, pour faire linterrogation de la base (comment rcuprer que les nom des colonnes de ma table? Si vous avez un exemple sur a; je vous serai trs reconnaissante. Merci pour votre aide

----------


## deusyss

Si tu dbutes, et que ton ihm doit rester fixe, tu peut regarder du cot de glade. Tu fabriqueras alors l'IHM en mode graphique. Sinon ce sera du codage obligatoirement, mais tout s'apprend ne t'ionquite pas.

Concernant tes exemples, le web en est plein. As tu recherch sur le forum de DVP? Sinon ici: http://python.developpez.com/tutorie...n-bref/#LV-F-3.

Dans le lien fournit, plus bas tu a galement un chapitre sur la creation d'IHM en GTK.

----------

